Ask HN: Why would or wouldn't you distribute modules on GitHub instead of NPM? - benologist
======
ocdtrekkie
The biggest thing to me would be if they offer a verifiable way to tie the
modules offered in GitHub's package manager to the source hosted in GitHub.
NPM's had a lot of weird issues with package takeover or malicious insertion,
and GitHub, being where the source code generally is, has a real opportunity
to address that.

------
weare138
I'm not sure why we still use NPM. It's a total mess.

